

BootStrapped Weekly - First issue will be published on Tuesday - swatermasysk
http://bootstrappedweekly.com/?kid=2DDP4

======
jcutrell
Two awesome pieces of marketing on this page.

1\. "Your Best Email Address" \- this page is almost invariably marketed to
people who likely have at least 3 email addresses. I know what my "best" email
address is, so this strikes a chord me. 2\. "Your email address will never be
sold, rented, or used in any way except to deliver you one relevant email on
BootStrapping per week." \- Nice, very specific constraints on what will be
done with email addresses.

Looks like a cool idea, very similar marketing to the other weekly's I enjoy.

~~~
swatermasysk
Thanks! I heard "your best email address" on a podcast (FatBurningMan). I
thought it was a great suggestion. However, the term didn't sit well with my
proof reader (wife). I think you are correct that it is probably a phrase that
should only be used in the proper context/market.

